# Which intake is better; the carbonio or the neuspeed p-flo?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

carbonio is a cold air intake and the neuspeed is a short ram intake.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am extremely tired of seeing your pointless threads. Each and every one of which you ask a question that could be answered with a 30 second search.

Reported.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

cold air or short ram? I have a cai and my mpg with my new rims and tires lowered my mpg around 100 miles:what:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Back by popular demand! These threads brighten my day :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

+1 

i really dont want to add anything to the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

But you did... :laugh:


----------



## MkV Bbit (Apr 22, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> carbonio is a cold air intake and the neuspeed is a short ram intake.


 If your car is an 08 the carbonio cai is good. The reason I say that is because my 07 doesn't have the air temp sensor integrated like my sister 08. So if u like your engine cover go for it. Now if u are to scared of hydro lock get the short ram.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> cold air or short ram? I have a cai and my mpg with my new rims and tires lowered my mpg around 100 miles:what:


 dnt even bother with one, until you find out for yourself. 

o yea...RRRRRRRIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

*o*

No:facepalm:


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*best*

CAI 

http://vf-engineering.com/vf-accessories/acc-airintake_rabbit.php


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ssd-spec said:


> CAI
> 
> http://vf-engineering.com/vf-accessories/acc-airintake_rabbit.php


 have to disagree, apr carbonio or the new bsh which i actually may purchase, since it has that integrated maf housing. i can finally stop messing with that carbon plastic housing.lol but since nightshift made two threads of the same thing, why dont u go this route......


----------

